# 6500c



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m in sw Ohio, is there anyone near me who rebuilds 6500c reels?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Not Sure what part of SW Ohio you are in, But Fisherman's Quarters in Dayton does reel repair.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I can’t vouch for him but his site is Abu heavy, Vern’s Reel Repair and Upgrades in Hillsboro


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Verns reel repair is excellent man does reels and ships them all over the USA. And a great guy to boot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

